# Plasma TV Lift Cabinet - Lift Won't Rise - Troubleshooting



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Hils61 said:


> We have a TV lift console which does not raise or lower all at one time.


Measure the current draw; if it stops from a jam the current will increase. If it stops for other reasons the current draw will drop.

Can you post a link to this machine?


----------



## Hils61 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://hookerfurniture.com/index.cf...-furniture/379-55-460/lcd/plasma-lift-console

This is the link to the piece of furniture. 
The motor does not strain to keep going it just stops as if someone has clicked the off button. There is no gradual stop in power it just stops.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Hils61 said:


> The motor does not strain to keep going it just stops as if someone has clicked the off button. There is no gradual stop in power it just stops.


Then the current draw should drop to a minimum without first rising. 

If there is an electronics box between the push buttons and the motor drive, I'd look there first. It might sense [falsely or otherwise] a mechanical overload and turn off the motor to protect it. 
When the motor goes off and the mechanism relaxes, the jam clears and the whole thing repeats. 
It could be a loose screw somewhere that is allowing the lift mechanism to change shape under load.

You might also try assisting the mechanism in lifting or lowering the TV to see if that changes the symptom. Possibly the weight of the TV is near the design limit for this mechanism.

An exploded view or parts list for the mechanism might help.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It's interesting that the link tells you the "maximum size" of the TV, in inches. But not the maximum weight of the TV unit being used in this lift. I also am thinking you are borderline with weight on your TV and would try the "hand assist" method to see how it works. David


----------

